# Child Loses Foot in Lawnmower Accident



## ScoutmasterRick (Sep 29, 2010)

> Child Loses Foot in Lawnmower Accident
> 
> Posted: Sep 28, 2010 03:13 PM
> 
> ...



Link to original story.

Here's a followup story with some details.



> 3 Year Old Hurt in Lawn Mower Accident Improving
> 
> Posted: Sep 29, 2010 12:22 PM
> 
> ...



Link to orginal story.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a friend in high school that got injured by a riding mower.

At 7 years old, he was riding on the mower with dad...fell off and got mowed! He got his lower leg, ankle, and foot shaved down, but he recovered pretty well. He had only 3 toes left on that foot, with scars running up his calf, but he could outrun me.

Maybe the little girl with get along fine with a prosthetic device. At least she has lots of time to learn how.


----------

